# Urgent help! 2 week old abandoned kittens.



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

*Afternoon all,
Long story short, a friend of a friend bought a british blue female kitten last year in the hopes of breeding moggies from it and selling for profit. 
It didn't go as she planned and from her first litter only (in her words) made £100 from 4 kittens.
She said she was going to get her cat 'done' but never got round to it  and two weeks ago her cat gave birth to another 5 kittens. :crying: 
She refused to have a litter tray as she didn't like the smell and of course the poor cat had to pee somewhere so started urinating behind their expensive sofa!
Cutting to the chase my friend was round this afternoon for coffee and told me that said friend of friend had decided that she was going to let her husband dispose of the kittens (he races pigeons and thinks nothing of ringing their necks) I was mortified and without thinking offered to take the mother cat and kittens (even though i already have 4 cats of my own) She refused to give the mother cat away, and worried about the fate of the kittens i have ended up with them (couldn't have slept wondering what would have happened to them.)
Now they are only 2 weeks old today obviously still only feeding from mum and too tiny to fend for themselves.
Where do i go from here?
Open to all and any options i'm worried sick and pulling my hair out here.

Leigh xx*


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Omg!! Thats awful!  Is there no way that she will give the mum to you until they are on solids at least?! Many people have had to hand rear kittens and its very hard! If not then take them to a vets straight away I would say and get help there! 

Thats all I can suggest Im afraid! I am sure someone will be along soon with some advice for you!

I can believe that someone could do that! It makes me so mad! 

Its not the cats fault that she got pregnant again! 

Good luck with them! I hope you can do all you can for the poor babies! Well done you for saving them!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hand Raising & Bottle Feeding Orphaned Kittens

this may help until someone come along.


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

you really do need the mother-for her sake and the kittens -she is very likely to get mastitis as she will be full of milk -the babies will need to be hand reared which with 5 is hard work ( I've been there !!) you will need to bottle feed until they wean at 4-5 weeks and they need to be kept warm and emptied after feeding .
Could you not get her to agree to let you borrow the mum until they are older-maybe she will let you keep her -people who do this make me so mad


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

I tell you what why cant these people be closer to me!!  I am sorry but I think I would take the mum whether she wanted me to or not! (my OH would help!)


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

Just rang my friend and told her to get in contact with the woman and beg for the mum to come until they are at least 4-5 weeks old, I have told her i will return the mum after then (may not though  ) My vet is open until 8 so am going to have to take a trip through there as well, i have only had them a couple of hours when will they be due to feed? and my gorgeous Buffy has been cleaning them and snuggling up with them even though she has no milk :lol:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

You must have Mum! Mum will be in terrible distress already because of being separated from her kittens. If she won't agree, threaten to call the RSPCA - I've little time for them (and if you do call them, I'd make very sure you don't let them anywhere near the kittens - seriously, take them to someone else's house and deny all knowledge of them) but the threat ought to be enough.

They need to be fed at least every four hours. It won't hurt them if they miss a couple of feeds right now though, until you get Mum. But you certainly need to have Mum by tomorrow at the very latest, the kittens will be terribly hungry by then. Tell your friend to emphasise the likelihood of Mum getting mastitis, the threat of a vet bill ought to make the wretched woman do the right thing surely.

Some unsuspecting breeder may have sold this woman the cat in good faith - or perhaps not, perhaps the cat comes from an unregistered breeder.

I'd be inclined to suggest that, if you manage to get the mother cat, she "escapes and gets run over", as long as the present owner doesn't know where you live .....

Assuming you manage to get Mum, you might need her to share the kittens with Buffy - cats can't count so as long as you can remove kittens without them making too much noise, you'll be able to sneak one off to see Buffy occasionally if she has gone all gooey over them 

Liz


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

lizward said:


> You must have Mum! * Mum will be in terrible distress already because of being separated from her kittens. If she won't agree, threaten to call the RSPCA *- I've little time for them (and if you do call them, I'd make very sure you don't let them anywhere near the kittens - seriously, take them to someone else's house and deny all knowledge of them) but the threat ought to be enough.
> 
> They need to be fed at least every four hours. It won't hurt them if they miss a couple of feeds right now though, until you get Mum. But you certainly need to have Mum by tomorrow at the very latest, the kittens will be terribly hungry by then. Tell your friend to emphasise the likelihood of Mum getting mastitis, the threat of a vet bill ought to make the wretched woman do the right thing surely.
> 
> ...


I agree - threaten to call the RSPCA etc - they need their mum!! Good on you for helping out, sounds an awful situation - how anyone could ring a kittens neck is beyond me, its evil!!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

First of all just wanted to say hello Leigh  We went to school together!  (Jo P).

Secondly, who was it that did this? That's just cause I'm nosey 

You've had some excellent advice. Do you have some milk formula, and can you get some. Please say, cause if push comes to shove I can get my hubby to bring some over to you, it will take a couple of hours though. Is there anything else you need? do you have feeding bottle or anything?

Like I say let me know and I'll see what we can do. I'd offer to take two and see if Rilly would take them with her 4, but I'm not sure it would work, and also I'm worried about the health implications for my lot. As presumably she also hasn't kept up with jabs and what not. Plus if it didn't work it's a fair old drive to bring them back should you manage to get hold of the queen.

Jo xx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

The Twins said:


> I agree - threaten to call the RSPCA etc - they need their mum!! Good on you for helping out, sounds an awful situation - how anyone could ring a kittens neck is beyond me, its evil!!


You'd be surprised what pigeon owners will do. My dad races them and I have known him do some despicable things to cats while growing up. It's part of the reason I keep cats now, as if to say "up yours"  We have fallen out a few times over that and his views on birds of prey. Thankfully I don't think he would do any such things these days.


----------



## snail_love (May 10, 2010)

wow i think its really nice that you took the kittens in! i just thought id reply to boost the thread . Sorry but i cant help . I have no experience. Everybodys replies sound great, i hope you can get the mummy cat though!


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

OMG WTF!!!! What person would do such a thing to defenceless animals.

Report her to the RSPCA definately, even if she does let you have the Mum temporarily. No litter tray for an indoor cat - is she completely off her trolley?

The woman shouldn't be keeping cats.

Rant over.

Good luck with the kittens. I can't offer you actual support (have no experience with kittens) but i will offer you moral support in bucket loads.


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you all for your support,
'woman' in question is thinking over whether to give me mum (on loan) Have been to my vets (30 min drive each way) and they were lovely have come home with cimicat and bottles, plus feeding instructions, need to take them in tomorrow to be checked over themselves (didn't want to traumatise them any more today)
Have prepared a box for them and have a hot water bottle (one of the kids christmas ones with reindeers on it) filled and under a fluffy blanket which they are snuggled up against.
Buffy is still playing surrogate mummy even though she has no milk she is cleaning their rear ends and lying next to them keeping them warm, not even batting them off if and when they try to suckle.
It's going to be a long night ,,,more so that i have 4 children to look after single handedly and two are poorly at the moment and up most of the night, but you know what? that is actually a good thing. I am used to sleepless nights and doing everything for myself so I'm starting to feel these kittens are in with a fighting chance whether mummy comes or not xx

Leigh xx


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

As a lot on here know i rescue and rehome
unwanted and abandoned cats and kittens in and around Derbyshire.
If you can get mum then i am happy to take them
i am not that far away from you. If she refuses
to give up mum for a few weeks then either report her
to cpl or the rspca or if all else fails i can take them and rear them.
They need feeding and toileting every 2 hours.
I have a feeding bottle and a tin of Lactol kitten milk. 
I do hope they can be reunited with mum.
Pm me for my number and we can take it from there.

Shelly.


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi Shelly, and thank you for your response,
I am still praying right now that i can get mum (even if only in the short term).
I have had a couple of litters before and feel if i can get mum to me then i can deffinately cope and do all i can for them.
If i cant get mum back then that is another story and all offers of help are genuinely appreciated and will be taken up apon.
Thank you again, and i'm sure i will be back later when i know exactly what is going on.

As for calling the RSPCA, I used to donate monthly through direct debit until i read into the facts of how they actually worked.
Dont get me wrong if i have to, i will call them, but i am so disillusioned by the way they work it will be a last resort.

Thank you to all again, and fingers crossed i get mum xx


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Geez, what a horrific story. 

Id give her till tomorrow morning to hand over the mother cat if she doesnt then report her. Even if you do get the mother cat on loan I would still ring the RSPCA and tell them this whole story if that mother cat goes back to her it doesnt bear thinking about the life she will have. And if you dont hand the mother cat back (which I would totally understand), it wont really solve anything because a person like this will just go and buy another kitten-machine. 

You seem to have everything under control regards feeding

And Buffy has, by the sounds of things, got their toileting under control

They have a hot water bottle (silly question, but the box they are is big enough that the water bottle doesnt cover move than half of the ground space in the box? They have to be able to get away from the heat, should it be too warm)

Check their weights tonight note it down, check again tomorrow am (same time as the pm weighing) and note that down, then repeat daily. Weight is a great early alert system to potential health problems. 

You sound sorted hats off to you for stepping up to the plate and helping these kittens.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Sounds like Buffy will be a great help 

Good luck! xx


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

Tje: 
The whole rspca thing scares me, i really don't want her to have anymore animals (i know she has at least 2 dogs as well as the cat) and never walks the dogs ( a pedigree lab and a pedigree yorkie both with papers)
Believe me i will report if i need to/ no scrap that i need to report, has anyone got any experience of doing this? I know it will make my life hell in a small town where everyone knows everyone else.
I know it sounds coward like but i have children in the same schools as hers and yes i can have my morals but not in this life time would i want my children to suffer for something i did (no matter how right it was) I feel between a rock and a hard stone.
leigh xx


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh and Tje,
Concerning the box and hot water bottle question, they are in a huge ex-wedding dress box (my sister-in-law) works in a bridal shop and the box is huge and shallow with the hot water bottle on one side xx


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

What an awful situation this woman is despicable and should definately be reported it makes me so cross. I really hope that you get the mother by tomorrow but hats off to you for what you are doing. You are a marvellous person and it sounds like the kittens are in great hands. keep us posted x


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Leigh, if you happen to slip her name accidentally to me, the report won't need to come from you  I live far enough away from you all now for it not to effect me  Is it someone I would know from school? You might not even have to give me a name, I could probably narrow it down from just knowing that :lol:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

The kittens will be absolutely fine I am sure even if you don't get Mum - Buffy is doing the most difficult bit, bottle feeding them is nowhere near as difficult as keeping them clean! Every four hours is fine at this age.

It's Mum I am concerned about, that poor cat must be suffering terribly already. At least in the days of kitten drowning they did it at birth before Mum was full of milk. Doesn't the stupid git realise how much mum is going to suffer?

Liz


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Where does expect her to go to the loo if she doesnt have litter trays?! 

Id say that I could have them but my girl has 99% finished weaning now, what about asking breeders nearby if they have a mum who has lost kittens or only had 1/2? if she doesnt let you have the cat?

If you do get her have her spayed and dont tell her I would, evil person treating a cat like that for £100!!  she needs a good slap!


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

lizward said:


> The kittens will be absolutely fine I am sure even if you don't get Mum - Buffy is doing the most difficult bit, bottle feeding them is nowhere near as difficult as keeping them clean! Every four hours is fine at this age.


I am so happy you said that, lol. I totally agree. I can cope with bottle feeding, even if it's 2 hourly... the two toughest things I think are, keeping them clean (especially if they get the runs... I swear I have white kittens turn yellow when this happened!! and inappropriate biting/scratching. And the OP is so lucky that she has Buffy for both of these things. The kittens will be fine, with or without their mother. At least they've had two weeks of mum's milk so they have a good start.

But when it comes to the future for mum, no, it doesn't look rosey.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Heavenleigh said:


> Tje:
> The whole rspca thing scares me, i really don't want her to have anymore animals (i know she has at least 2 dogs as well as the cat) and never walks the dogs ( a pedigree lab and a pedigree yorkie both with papers)
> Believe me i will report if i need to/ no scrap that i need to report, has anyone got any experience of doing this? I know it will make my life hell in a small town where everyone knows everyone else.
> I know it sounds coward like but i have children in the same schools as hers and yes i can have my morals but not in this life time would i want my children to suffer for something i did (no matter how right it was) I feel between a rock and a hard stone.
> leigh xx


I don't live in the UK Leigh, so my help won't be much use regards how the RSPCA work. But I do totally understand the position you are in. We had a big problem here recently with a neighbour with agreesive pittbull/staffy type dogs ... they eventually got taken off the owner (after attacking twice when unleashed)... but a lot of our neighbours were very afraid to make official complaints because of the fear of reprisals. And that was a real fear too. The chance was high (and still is) that he will take some kind of revenge action.

Do what you can do... you can't solve everything.... no matter how much any of us do, animals somewhere will still be suffering... the kittens are your priority. Concentrate on them.

I feel so sorry for you.... you are in a shitty position.

p.s. that big wedding dress box you have sounds ideal :thumbup: big hugs to your kittens, and a big one for you too.

edited to add: and the biggest possible hug for BUFFY... what she is doing really is fantastic. (how could I forget about poor Buffy... bad me...) this cat is worth her weight in gold!


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

if they havent already gone i will have them if you can get them to me if not phone the rspca on her or punch her one and take them the sick you know what !!!!!


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Good morning, how are they this morning? Heard anything about mum yet?


----------



## rhian d (Jan 26, 2010)

is there any news on mum ? it is such a wonderful thing that u have done and great that buffy has stepped in  i hate the thought of what mother cat is going through even if she didnt have this litter life must be awful for her  i really hope that u get mummy and keep up the good work that u are doing


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Heavenleigh said:


> Afternoon all,
> Long story short, a friend of a friend bought a british blue female kitten last year in the hopes of breeding moggies from it and selling for profit.
> It didn't go as she planned and from her first litter only (in her words) made £100 from 4 kittens.
> She said she was going to get her cat 'done' but never got round to it  and two weeks ago her cat gave birth to another 5 kittens. :crying:
> ...


Actually there's something a bit odd about this. She refused to have a litter tray - so where did the first litter of kittens go? And if the problem is the cat toileting in the house, why is she wanting to get rid of the kittens but not the cat??

Liz


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey not heard anything about this. whats happened?? Have you got mum yet?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lizward said:


> Actually there's something a bit odd about this. She refused to have a litter tray - so where did the first litter of kittens go? And if the problem is the cat toileting in the house, why is she wanting to get rid of the kittens but not the cat??
> 
> Liz


Thats what I thought! :confused1:


----------



## miholove (Dec 28, 2009)

are the kittens with their mom now...?


----------



## rhian d (Jan 26, 2010)

i really doubt the op is gunna reply to be honest as much as we all wanna no whats happening to mum n kittens. as others have said there is something not quiet right about what the op first said with litter trays n things.


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

I got the impression that the mother cat did not use a litter tray and went outside and the friend did not want one for the kittens to use. Also if she is hand rearing kittens of that age I don't think she will have much free time on her hands to come on here.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

rhian d said:


> i really doubt the op is gunna reply to be honest as much as we all wanna no whats happening to mum n kittens. as others have said there is something not quiet right about what the op first said with litter trays n things.


I didn't intend to imply any dishonesty on the part of the OP, I am simply baffled by the attitude of the owner of the cat!

Liz


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm going to hazard a guess that the owner of the queen doesn't have a litter tray in the house, but instead has a cat flap. When she gave birth she obviously started messing in the house as she didn't want to leave her babies  No doubt she thinks that by getting rid of the kittens the queen will start going out the flap to the toilet again.

Quite frankly I hope she goes and craps on the owners face while she's asleep.

Leigh I wish you'd update, I've noticed you've been on the forums a few times since your last post. Might be a good idea to come and give an update before things go boobies up. From what I remember of you at school I doubt you'd be doing it on purpose. Hope everything is OK.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> Quite frankly I hope she goes and craps on the owners face while she's asleep.


Seconded :lol:

Liz


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> I'
> 
> Quite frankly I hope she goes and craps on the owners face while she's asleep.
> 
> .


haha!!

I wonder where the kits went to the loo? The mind boggles, idiot people!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> haha!!
> 
> I wonder where the kits went to the loo? The mind boggles, idiot people!


Err the kits are only two weeks old aren't they? Mummy it still eating and drinking it


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes, well, thank you for that.


----------



## rhian d (Jan 26, 2010)

lizward said:


> I didn't intend to imply any dishonesty on the part of the OP, I am simply baffled by the attitude of the owner of the cat!
> 
> Liz


i apologize for my post i was having a bad day and in a foul mood i guess i just took on the wrong impression of what you said i have just re-read it.


----------



## miholove (Dec 28, 2009)

still keep checking & hoping to hear some good news... the kittens really should be with their mum.. poor babies & mummy..


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Err the kits are only two weeks old aren't they? Mummy it still eating and drinking it


The LAST litter she had this is her 2nd litter


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

lol @ several comments made yesterday. Hope the babies are well!


----------



## girlyhouse (Apr 16, 2010)

any word on these little souls and the poor mum yet? hope we get a positive update soon , although i suspect it will be a very busy house at the moment>


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i do hope the kittens are ok, and you got mum , keep us posted .


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi all, i am so sorry it has taken so long for me to reply i did pop on quickly the following morning to check for any more advice but haven't been on since, as you can guess it has been pretty full on here with the whole situation plus it being my eldest sons football presentation on Friday and my youngest sons birthday yesterday (my father catsat for the football presentation) I am actually quite hurt to read that anyone would think this a 'troll' post, i have after all been on and off these boards for over a year.
Regards to the first litter, she had a litter box for that one as Mum was only young herself and was still using it before she got pregnant, after the kittens left she got rid of the litter box and 'never got round to buying a new one' leaving the door open for her to come and go as she pleased. And even locking her out at night when the kittens were only a week old if she didn't come straight away when they were locking up for the night.
Anyway i'm sorry I can see how it could (possibly) be perceived. But at the end of the day i needed help there and then and you lot were the first thing to mind, after i felt settled i also had to consider my four children, my other cats and the situation at hand, i should have made time to make an update and i'm now very sorry i didn't.
Anyway enough waffling, for anyone who does believe my ridiculous story, Friend of friend refused to hand over mum on Wednesday but by Thursday morning I got a phone call that mum was all swollen and engorged and i could have her,
Took her to the vets straight away she looked like she had balloons under her teats but luckily it was classed as non-septic mastitis as the kittens now had mum she had a simple course of antibiotics and so far things are going well, she is still feeding them and the swelling is starting to go down with no signs of bleeding or other infection.
Anyway i will take some pictures and upload them, hopefully my name will be cleared then, and after uploading them i will bid you farewell.
I don't know why this has affected me so much as it has, i just never thought my word would be questioned.
Take care all, 
Leigh xx


----------



## Shimacat (Feb 14, 2010)

I admit I was surprised when the first 'doubting' posts appeared. It never crossed my mind that you were anything other than concerned for this poor cat and her kits. I'm really glad you have mum now, and hopefully this friend of a friend won't ask for her back! Glad you have been able to step in and help. It sounded like a horrible situation to have to deal with.

All the best to you.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Leigh, I wouldn't take it personally. There have been a couple of proper trolls around very recently. I think it's just made people a little skeptical/ guarded (one of which had been posting on and off for 2 years!).

Hope things tick away nicely, and I hope you do return as lots of us will be waiting for nice kitty pictures as they grow 

Jo xxx


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Aww Leigh, I am so glad all seems to be working out well for this poor girl and her kittens - well done you for taking them all on and I hope it continues to work well.

Don't take any notice of the doubters - I know it is horrible, and I often worry about putting things on here because I worry people might misconstrue or challenge what I am saying - but please don't disappear! There are plenty of genuine people on here and lots of good help and advice too. Please keep posting and let us know how you get on with the kittens and their mum.

How anyone can think you were a "troll" when you have posted so many times in the past - don't worry about it hun. The rest of us were reading with our hearts in our mouths hoping all would work out ok for you and this cat and kittens. I have 4 kittens at the moment who are 5 1/2 weeks old, together with their parents who are both indoor cats, and the thought of them being away from their mum even now at 5 1/2 weeks terrifies me, let alone when they were teeny babies at 2 weeks old (although in my case, Mum is quite happy to get away from them now as they are starting to eat solids so I think she is probably beginning to think she has done her bit and is slowing down the feeds for them all!!!)

Take care hun - you have a busy life and you are doing brilliantly for that cat and her kittens... wonder if your friendship will survive this??!!!
xxxx


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi there Leigh I never doubted this was not a genuine post at all. I wouldnt worry at all what some people may say, but I can understand you feeling hurt. Id be the same and all you was doing was helping those poor babies and seeking advice! Anyway I am so pleased you finally got mum as its the best thing for both her and babies. Well done and really would love to see some photos when you find the time xx


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

Looks like a small mercy in disguise that mum had a bit of mastisis... at least shes free from there now and with her babies 

Dread to think what would have happened and carried on happening if you hadn't stepped in! Good on you :thumbup: 

Hope the boys had a nice birthday and presentation, sounds like you've certainly got your hands full this past week. 

Looking forward to seeing the piccies .. im a sucker for a happy ending


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Heavenleigh said:


> Anyway enough waffling, for anyone who does believe my ridiculous story, Friend of friend refused to hand over mum on Wednesday but by Thursday morning I got a phone call that mum was all swollen and engorged and i could have her


Good, I was hoping the stupid woman would see sense. I guess she just thought the cat would forget the kittens nad lose her milk just like that. Idiot!



> I don't know why this has affected me so much as it has, i just never thought my word would be questioned.


It was certainly not my intention to doubt your word, you are a long standing forum member. I just thought the situation was bizarre, that's all.

Liz


----------



## miholove (Dec 28, 2009)

thanks for the updates - so glad to hear that the kittens are with their mum now (yeah!! :thumbup and no longer with the person who doesn't care for them (at all). i've been checking everyday and it is such a relief to hear the good news.  i can understand how you feel but hopefully you wouldn't leave - we all know you're a genuine & lovely person who is kind enough to take in those poor cats & care for them. xxx


----------



## girlyhouse (Apr 16, 2010)

thank you very much for updating us.i had been thinking about these little babies a lot and never doubted you for a second.you sound like a lovely caring person like lots of nice folk on here so please keep posting. snuggles to the little ones and their mum x


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh I am pleased that you got mum and that kittens are doing well.  You are doing a great job with them. Definatly a blessing in disguise the mastitis. 

Cant wait to see piccys. I know its not nice that people doubted you, but there has been some trolls around and yeah one was around for a while. I am sure they are all sorry for jumping off the mark hun.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm glad you've got Mum - thank heavens for the mastitis (poor love). Have you had to promise to give her back after the kittens are weaned?

Anyway, good luck with everything - you're a saint to take them in. looking forward to seeing the piccies.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Who said they didnt beleive the post? You have been here for ages!

I just couldnt beleive what a awful human (I say that maybe she is a non human!) Could do that to kits & the mummy 

Did you get the mum cat? How can you lock a mum out at night with 1 week old kits?? She is evil


----------

